# 350z Muffler Question.



## x Scuderi x (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi everyone i am new to the forums and have a question. I have a 2003 #50z Track and i had bottomed out a few days ago and smashed the muffler. I have wanted to put an exhaust system on the car but right now its not affordable. I was wondering if any of you guys had any good sites to purchase just a muffler aftermarket would be preferred. Thanks in advance.


----------

